# 30-30 scope



## majo22 (Jan 27, 2008)

what is a good 30-30 lever action scope? I have the rails so that i can look under the scope and still use iron sights but the scope i have now is out dated looking for something around a 3-9 power any ideas would be great. under $250


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

You could get a Burris Fullfied II 3-9x40 for around $200 or a Nikon Buckmasters 3-9x40 for around the same price. Both are pretty good scopes with good warranty. I've heard lots of good things about the Scheel's brand scopes too. Not sure on the price, but they should be well under the $250 mark.

Matt


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

i got a good bushnell on ther i think its a lower end scope, but i dont use my 3030 for deer, it stays in pretty good at the range


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

you can get a nice nikon prostaff 3-9x40 for around 150


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I am giving one of these a try on my lever action. I have had it for some time now, but just haven't made it a priority to try it out yet. I'm going to need to do that pretty soon though. Bear season is coming.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... irect=true


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

I picked up a Nikon Prostaff 2-7X32 for $129 at Sportsmans Warehouse. Originally got it to mount on a Ruger 10/22 but I'm thinking about putting it on a 30-30 instead. Main reason I bought this one was because the Parallax setting is at 75 yards so it would be great on a 22 or the 30-30 since most shots with the 30-30 are 100 yards or less with occasional shots out to 150 yards. Eye relief is 4 inches on both high and low setting. Right now I have a Leupold Sportsman 2-7X32 on the 30-30 but I don't like that 120 yard parallax setting. Other than that the Leupold is also a good 30-30 scope. Can't remember what the field of view is for the Leupold but the Prostaff has almost 35 feet on the low setting at 100 yards and I consider that more important than magnification on something like the 30-30.


----------

